# Seconda lezione eco-bio: scrooge (scrubs) panna e zucchero



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2012)

...non contesto il fatto che la mia pelle sia morbidosa, forse un po' unta, e che ben si adatta alle mie generose forme...
...ma l'odore dove lo mettiamo? Io ce l'ho addosso, odoro di panna da cucina! 
Della serie: scolate la pasta ...
Tebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...ma è normale??

Comunque la prima lezione non è questa, ma bensì di fare attenzione. Se vi lavate nella vasca e poggiate la vaschetta con l'intruglio ecobio, non fatela cadere a terra...o passerete la successiva mezz'ora a pulire quella cosa non ben definita, perché quando cade a terra si trasforma!
Mi raccomando non usate la carta igienica o diventa una pappetta che non so......usate la carta assorbente resistente, o meglio una spugna. :condom:

Voto risultato: 6
Voto messa in opera: 0+ (d'incoraggiamento).


Scendo a buttare la spazzatura, oggi è giorno dell'umido...

Aggiornamento: credo di avere il sudore che odora di panna. Non ho incontrato condomini per strada!


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Eliade per dio!!!!
Allora...
La panna da cucina o in alternativa un litro di latte è da mettere NELLA VASCA DA BAGNO DOPO AVERE FATTO LO SCRUB  con lo zucchero!!!
lo zucchero lo devi mischiare con un olio.

Gli oli.
personalmente eliminerei l'olio di mandorle dolci perchè è pesantssimo ed è comedogenico e ci sono moooolti altri olii decisamente migliori.
Diciamo che quando vuoi potenziare a nutrimento una crema corpo (non viso) ne metti due gocce e va.
Sui capelli mille volte meglio olys della carapelli (si quello alimentare. E anche sul corpo) l'olio di riso sempre alimentare,. olio di ricino da comprare in farnmacia e il burro di karitè.
Poi l'olio di germe di grano è ottimo anche per l viso.

Quindi.
Lo scrub fallo con l'olys e zucchero o comunque olii leggeri e non sfregare tanto...lo scrub deve essere leggero per evitare di stressare la pelle.
E andrebbe fatto una volta alla settimana così hai un rinnovamento cellulare naturale.

Mi sembra di non avere dimenticato niente...


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4643 ha detto:
			
		

> Eliade per dio!!!!
> Allora...
> La panna da cucina o in alternativa un litro di latte è da mettere NELLA VASCA DA BAGNO DOPO AVERE FATTO LO SCRUB  con lo zucchero!!!
> lo zucchero lo devi mischiare con un olio.
> ...


E quando volevi dirmelo??  
No dico...ti rendi conto di quello che ho combinato?? :rotfl: :rotfl:

Allora per la maschera per i capelli ho tutti gli ingrediente: glicerina, olio di ricino, miele (...), yogurt bianco intero, limone e cacao amaro.
In questi giorni la provo e ti faccio sapere! 
Per le creme corpo aspetto di rifocillare il portafoglio! :carneval:
Però compro il carapelli e la settimana prossima riprovo lo scrubs...sperando che stavolta non cada a terra l'olio...:unhappy:

PS Mi sono registrata sul forum!


----------

